

Google fires first volley in new cloud pricing war - tanglesome
http://www.zdnet.com/article/google-fires-first-volley-in-new-cloud-pricing-war/

======
omouse
Just noticed that AWS gives you 12 months of Free Tier access on a lot of
their services. As a dev who's been aware of Amazon Web Services for a long
time it may be finally time to get into use Google Cloud or AWS. If you've
been hesitant about the costs of deploying and working in the cloud, this
heated competition is fantastic.

